# أهلاً وسهلاً بكم في منتدى اللغة العربية فقط



## elroy

*أهلاً وسهلاً بكم في منتدى اللغة العربية فقط*

*قواعد المنتدى*​
١. على جميع المشاركات أن تُكتب باللغة العربية فقط، باستثناء حالتين اثنتين فقط:

أولاً: يُسمح باستخدام الأحرف اللاتينية لغرض شرح لفظ معيّن إذا كانت الأبجدية العربية لا تكفي لشرحه بوضوح.

مثلاً: الواو في كلمة "صوت" تُلفظ في اللهجة الفلسطينية كحرف الـo في الإسبانية.

ثانيًا: يُسمح باستخدام كلمات أجنبية في حالات نادرة، إذا كان ذلك ضروريًا لشرح نقطة معينة.

مثلاً: كلمة "فريزر"، الموجودة في اللهجة الفلسطينية، أصلها الكلمة الإنجليزية _freezer._

٢. يُسمح بالسؤال عن اللغة العربية الفصحى أو أي من اللهجات العامية، كما ويُسمح بالإجابة بالفصحى أو بالعامية. في حالة السؤال عن موضوع متعلّق بلهجة عامية أو أكثر، الرجاء الإشارة إلى ذلك في عنوان الموضوع.

مثلاً:
اللهجة المصرية: "أريد أن أذهب إلى السوق"
          اللهجات الخليجية: "أبحث عن مكتب الشرطى"
          السورية والعراقية: "من مدير هذه الشركة؟"
جميع اللهجات: "عيد ميلاد سعيد"

٣. إذا أردت السؤال عن موضوع متعلق باللغة العربية ولكنك تريد كتابة سؤالك بلغة غير العربية و/أو الحصول على إجابات مكتوبة بلغة أخرى، الرجاء طرح سؤالك في المنتدى العام للغة العربية، حيث يُسمح باستخدام كل اللغات.

٤. يحق لمشرفي المنتدى نقل أي موضوع إلى منتدى آخر إذا رأوا أن ذلك مناسبًا.

٥. يجب اتّباع قواعد المنتديات العامة، الموجودة أدناه.​


----------



## elroy

*رسالة منتديات WordReference وقواعدها*​
*أولاً: يوفر موقع WordReference.com منتديات للمناقشة حول الترجمة واستخدام الكلمات والترادف بين المصطلحات وغيرها من المواضيع اللغوية.*

*1. ابحث عن الجواب أولاً.*​
انظر في قواميس WordReference (إذا كانت متوفرة) ثم اذهب إلى أدنى الصفحة حيث توجد قائمة بمواضيع المنتدى التي ناقشت الكلمة التى تبحث عنها، أو ابحث في المنتديات مباشرةً.​
*2. **ناقش فكرة أو نقطة واحدة في كل موضوع / الدردشة (التشات) ممنوعة.*​
التزم بالفكرة أو النقطة المطروحة في المشاركة الأولى في كل موضوع.
لا تسأل عن أكثر من فكرة أو نقطة واحدة في كل موضوع. إذا كانت لديك عدة أسئلة فافتح موضوعًا مختلفًا لكل منها.
إذا أردت مناقشة نقطة متعلقة ولكنها تختلف عن الفكرة المطروحة في المشاركة الأولى، فافتح موضوعًا جديدًا.
إذا أردت  إبداء ملاحظة غير مرتبطة بالموضوع أو التحدث عن شيء غير متعلق به فاستخدم وسيلة الرسائل الخاصة. الدردرشة ممنوعة.
لا تفتح أكثر من موضوع واحد لنفس السؤال. لا تكرّر موضوعًا سبق وفُتح.​
*3. **عبِّر عن نفسك بوضوح ووفّر السياق.*​
على مشاركاتك أن تحتوى على وصف كافٍ للمقصود وأن تكون محددة ومختصرة، وذلك لتجنب سوء الفهم. عند طرح سؤال وفّر جمل كاملة ومعلومات حول الخلفية. هذا يساعدنا على فهم السؤال ومساعدتك بشكل فعّال. على عناوين المواضيع أن تحتوى على الكلمة أو العبارة التي تريد ترجمتها، أو جزء منها. (لا تختار عنواين مثل: "ترجمة رجاءً"، "كيف نقول هذا"، "أنا عضو جديد"، أو ما شابه ذلك.)​
*4. **احترم حقوق الملكية الفكرية.*​
قم بالإشارة إلى المصدر دائمًا.
السرقة الفكرية ممنوعة.
لا يُسمح للمشاركات أن تحتوي على أية مواد محمية بحقوق التأليف والنشر باستثناء الحالات التالية:
يُسمح بما لا يزيد عن مقطع أو مقطعين من القواميس، أي ما يتوافق مع مبدأ الاستخدام غير المُفرط.
يُسمح بما لا يزيد عن أربع جمل من الاقتباسات وترجمات النثر، أو أربعة سطور من أبيات الشعر أو الأغاني.
الروابط لموقع YouTube ممنوعة.
سيتم حذف كل ما يخالف هذه الشروط، وذلك دون أي استثناء.​
*5. قيود **شديدة مفروضة على طلبات المساعدة المتعلقة بالترجمة والفروض المدرسية. مراجعة النصوص ممنوعة.*​
غرض هذه المنتديات هو الإجابة على أسئلة محددة عن نصوص محددة، وليس توفير الترجمات مجانًا أو تنقيح النصوص أو إعادة كتابتها. لذا فعلى النقاشات أن تركّز على الكلمة أو العبارة الموجودة في عنوان الموضوع. يُسمح بتوفير مواد إضافية من النص المصدر فقط بهدف توفير السياق؛ لا يُسمح بطلب ترجمة أو مراجعة هذه المواد.
في حالة الفروض المدرسية لن يتم توفير المساعدة إلا إذا قمت أنت بتقديم ترجمتك أو تفسيرك أولاً.​
*6. **الأعمال الإعلانية والترويجية ممنوعة.*​
لا يُسمح بأي عمل ترويجي أو إعلاني في هذه المنتديات، مهما كان نوعه.
لا يُسمح بنشر أية مادة إعلانية في المشاركات أو اسم المستخدم أو صورته أو توقيعه، وذلك يشمل التالي دون أن يقتصر عليه: العبارات الترويجية، عناوين البريد الإلكتروني، عناوين الإنترنت أو الروابط، أو أي إشارة إليها؛ أو الإشارة إلى منتوجات أو خدمات أو أيديولوجيات أو ديانات أو مُرشَحين أو منظمات.
يحتفظ الموقع ومشرفوه بحق تحديد ما إذا كانت المواد المنشورة تُعتبر إعلانية أم لا.​


----------



## elroy

*ثانيًا: هذه المنتديات تشجِّع التعلًّم في جو متّسم بالجدية والروح الأكاديمية والتعاون، مع الحفاظ على الاحترام وروح المساعدة واللباقة.*

*7. تحلّ بروح المساعدة وباللباقة.*

إذا كان أحد لا يتقن العربية (أو أية لغة أخرى)، فلا تعامله بطريقة سيئة.
نشجِّع الجميع على استخدام ألفاظ الترحيب والشكر مثل "مرحبًا" و"أهلاً" و"شكرًا".
عامل الآخرين كما تود منهم أن يعاملوك.

*8. احترم الآخرين.*

لا تفرط بفتح المواضيع. إذا أردت فتح عدة مواضيع، فابذل جهدك للتأكد من أن لا يظهر أكثر من خسمة منها في الصفحة الرئيسية من المنتدى في آن واحد. هذا يعطي المواضيع الأخرى فرصةً للحصول على ما يكفي من الاهتمام.
لا تكتب مشاركات لمجرد دفع مواضيعك إلى أعلى الصفحة. إذا لم يقم أحد بالإجابة عن سؤالك، فلا تكتب مشاركة لمجرد طلب المساعدة، بل ضع المزيد من المعلومات أو اشرح السياق بتفصيل أكثر لكي نتمكن من مساعدتك بشكل مناسب. إذا لم تحصل على إجابة، بإمكانك استخدام وسيلة Report الموجودة تحت كل مشاركة، لطلب مساعدة المشرفين.

*9. التزم باستخدام ألفاظ لبقة ومهذّبة.*

من المسموح مناقشة الكلمات والعبارات غير المهذّبة، ولكن على أن يتم ذلك بشكل محترم وجاد، وعلى ألا تُستخدم لإهانة الآخرين أو الإساءة إليهم.
سيتم حذف أى اسم مستخدم أو توقيع استفزازي أو سوقي أو ترويجي أو غير مهذّب.

*10. ممنوع التعدِّي على الآخرين بالقول.*

لا يُسمح بأي تعليق افترائي أو قذفي أو سوقي أو غير لائق أو بذيء أو إباحي أو عنيف أو مُسيء أو مُهين أو تهديدي أو يحمل مُضايقة للآخرين. إذا قام أحد باستخدام هذا النوع من الألفاظ فسوف يُمنع من الاستمرار في المشاركة.
هذا المنتدى ليس موقعًا للخلافات الشخصية. على الأمور الشخصية أن تظل شخصية.

*11. اتبّع قواعد الإملاء.*

هذا المنتدى ملحق بالقواميس، ويأتي هنا الطلاب بهدف التعلّم، لذا فعلى الجميع اتباع قواعد النحو والهجاء والتنقيط.
اختصارات الدردرشة (التشات) والرسائل النصية الصغيرة (SMS) ممنوعة ما لم تشكّل موضوع النقاش، وكذلك الكتابة بأحرف كبيرة فقط (بالإنجليزية مثلاً).​


----------



## elroy

*ثالثًا: نرحب بالأعضاء الذين يتفقون مع أهدافنا وفلسفتنا، ويوافقون على الالتزام بقواعد هذا المنتدى ومبادئه الإرشادية.*

*12. قم بإبلاغنا بالمشاكل.*

قم بإبلاغ المشرفين بأي مشاركات إشكالية أو مخالَفات للقواعد أو أي شيء تشعر بأنه يتطلب اهتمامهم، وذلك عن طريق وسيلة Report الموجودة تحت كل مشاركة. الرجاء عدم الرد على المخالفات والاكتفاء بإبلاغنا بها. بإمكانك طلب السياق بشكل مهذّب إذا شعرت بأنه ضروري لتوفير إجابة مناسبة، وبإمكانك القيام بتصحيح ما يخالف قوانين الإملاء لدى عضو آخر، وذلك بشكل لطيف ومهذّب ومن ضمن مشاركة تعالج موضوع النقاش.

*13. اقرأ قواعد المنتدى.*

يقوم مشرفو كل منتدى بتطبيق القواعد بطريقتهم الخاصة. الرجاء قراءة قواعد كل منتدى ومبادئه التوجيهية قبل المشاركة به – سوف تجدها في أعلى صفحة المنتدى الرئيسية.

*14. العضوية هنا امتياز.*

إن استخدام المنتديات والمشاركة فيها ليس حقًا بل امتياز يقوم مدير موقع  WordReference بمنحك إياه وفقًا لشروط هذا الاتفاق، وبإمكانه سحبه منك في أي وقت ودون إنذار مسبق.

*15. هناك طاقم من المشرفين لهذه المنتديات.*

إن المشرفين هم أعضاء في المنتديات يقوم كل منهم بالإشراف على أحد المنتديات أو أكثر. بإمكان المشرفين تحرير أو حذف أو تعديل أية مشاركة في المنتدى أو المنتديات التي يشرفون عليها. إذا كانت لديك أية أسئلة متعلقة بمنتدى معيّن فالرجاء التوجه بها إلى مشرفي ذلك المنتدى.
المشرفون هم أيضًا أعضاء في المنتدى، وكل مشاركاتهم تتم على هذا الأساس إلا إذا كان واضحًا من السياق أنهم يتحدثون بصفتهم مشرفين. والتعليقات التي يكتبونها لا تعكس بالضرورة آراء موقع WordReference.com
إذا أردت مناقشة القواعد فبإمكانك فعل ذلك في منتدى الأسئلة والتعليقات والاقتراحات (Comments & Suggestions). إذا أردت مناقشة قرارات المشرفين فبإمكانك فعل ذلك عن طريق البريد الإلكتروني أو الرسائل الخاصة – وليس في المنتديات العامة.
في هذه الصفحة تجد المزيد من المعلومات حول المشرفين(بالإنجليزية).

*16. كل عضو مسؤول عن مشاركاته.*

أي مشاركة تُكتب في هذا الموقع تعبر عن رأي كاتبها فقط وهو المسؤول الوحيد عنها.
أنت توافق على أن لا تحمّل منتديات WordReference أو أعضائها مسؤولية أي شيء تقوم بالتصريح به في المنتديات.
عند قيامك بنشر رسالة في منتديات Wordreference، فأنت تمنح للموقع رخصة أبدية لا تُلغى لاستخدام الرسالة.
يحق لـWordReference.com نقل أية ترجمات أو تعريفات أو تفسيرات من مشاركاتك إلى القواميس أو غيرها من المراجع.

*17. الاقتباس والنسخ*

يحق لك اقتباس مقاطع أو تعريفات قصيرة من مواضيع موجودة في منتديات WordReference وإدخالها إلى منتديات أخرى، ونطلب منك الإشارة إلى WordReference إذا كان ذلك مناسبًا. أما إذا أردت اقتباس مواد طويلة (من عدة مشاركات مثلاً) فعليك الحصول على إذن الكاتب إذا كان من الممكن الاتصال به. ممنوع تجميع وتوزيع أية معلومات من المنتدى دون إذن المدير.

*18. عليك تقديم نفسك بصدق.*

لا يحق لك التسجيل إلا باسم مستخدم واحد.
لا تتظاهر بأنك شخص آخر، وذلك يشمل الجنس والجنسية واللغة الأم.
عليك تحديد لغتك الأم، بما في ذلك بلدك أو لهجتك إذا كانت لغتك الأم لها لهجات عديدة (مثلاً: "العربية - مصر" أو "العربية - نجد"). إن هويتك 
وأصلك معلومات هامة لفهم أية ترجمات أو معلومات لغوية أخرى تقوم بتقديمها.

*19. لا تنشر معلومات شخصية.*

لا تنشر معلومات شخصية مثل عناوين البريد الإلكتروني أو أرقام الهاتف أو ما شابه ذلك في مشاركاتك. بإمكانك وضع هذه المعلومات في صفحتك الشخصية إذا كان ذلك مناسبًا.
لا يُسمح بنشر مقاطع من رسائل إلكترونية أو شخصية.
سيتم طرد أي عضو يقوم بنشر التفاصيل الشخصية لعضو آخر أو موقع من الإنترنت دون إذن.

*20. براءة ذمة*
أنت توافق على أن المعلومات الشخصية التي تقوم بإدخالها ستُحفَظ في قاعدة بيانات. لا يحق لك تحميل المشرفين أو المدير المسؤولية في حالة حدوث محاولة قرصنة تؤدي إلى تسرّب المعلومات. لا تقم بنقل معلومات شخصية حسّاسة عن طريق الرسائل الخاصة.​


----------

